# Memphis Cockers - Please Read



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi Steph, 

Could you pm me, I have a question. Not sure how often you get on the board.









Or if anyone has her email, could you pm me? I've been having so many email problems lately that it will take me forever to try to find her addy.

Thanks!


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Sandy,

Just saw this and sent you a PM. 

Steph


----------

